# Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe



## Augustus van Dusen (7. Okt. 2013)

Hi zusammen,

so wie ich das derzeit sehe, haben sich unsere Goldfische der Vermehrungswut hingegeben - aus 6 mach 20 oder so.
Ich habe gelesen, dass bei manchen Forenmitgliedern sich Goldfische nicht in deren Teich vermehren - wisst ihr woran das liegt? (außer der Unwahrscheinlichkeit, dass es in einer  Goldfischgruppe nur gleichgeschlechtliche Fische gibt.)
Einen Sonnenbarsch (abgesehen davon, dass auch dieser nicht allein gehalten werden sollte) als Bruträuber wollt ich mir eigentlich nicht extra holen.
Und gleich meine nächste Frage , eben an diese Forenmitglieder - wollt ihr nächstes Jahr meine neuen Goldfische haben?
Ich hab gesehen, dass auch Zoohandlungen die Fische evtl nehmen - was besser wäre als töten .( aussetzen ist aus Naturschutzgrünen verboten und ohnehin keine Option).
 Was macht ihr, um Geburtenkontrolle sicherzustellen ( ja, ja.. ich meine damit den Fischbesatz)
Danke euch


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Ich habe drei __ Döbel im Teich, die haben das bisher reguliert.
Allerdings haben sie dieses Jahr ihre Arbeit wohl eingestellt. Oder die Fische können sich jetzt besser verstecken. Hätte nächstes Jahr auch ca 20 kleine Goldies abzugeben.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hallo Augustus 

schau mal bei Gas Karpfen vorbei, der hat Fische für umme abzugeben ,musste nur rausfangen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40580

ah und den Teich über Winter beheizen, nicht vergessen


Gruss Obs


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Ok , der Beitrag mit den Knochenhecht und Buntbarsch ist wirklich ...gruselig.
Nee, das scheint mir keine Alternative zu sein 
Und die Poolheizung, die zur Unfruchtbarkeit bei Goldfischen führen kann nennt sich Yakuzi...richte ich ein, sobald sich bei mir eine Erdspalte öffnet 

Nochmal zurück zum Thema:
1. An diejenigen, die keinen Goldfischnachwuchs haben - woran glaubt ihr liegt's?
2. Falls jemand nächstes Jahr gesunde Goldies haben will, bitte melden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

moin Augustus,
wer Goldfische hält, hat leider häufiger das Problem der massiven Vermehrung.
Auch wenn Dir die Vorstellung momentan nicht behagt, solche "Geburten-Kontrolleure" a la Sonnenbarsch & Co. bewähren sich sehr schnell.
Wir haben 2 __ Sonnenbarsche bei ungefähr 10 Edel-Goldfischen, __ Shubunkin und Sarasa.
Die Population bleibt konstant, mal dass ein Jungfisch durchkommt.
Wir sind wirklich sehr froh, dass sich unser Besatz so gut eingespielt hat und wir uns nicht
dauernd Gedanken machen müssen.... wohin mit irgendwelchen Jungfischen!


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hi Eva-Maria,

danke für deine Erfahrungen..sollten es also wirklich jetzt __ Sonnenbarsche werden? Die Versuchung ist groß sich _einen_ zuzulegen, um hier nicht den Bock zum Gärtner zu machen..
Ist das noch Artengerecht?


----------



## Ansaj (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt Abnehmer für meinen Goldi-Nachwuchs zu finden. Ich habe die Fische zum verschenken hier im Forum angeboten und auch bei ebay Kleinanzeigen und Ähnlichem. Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet, dass meine Fische in möglichst große Teiche kommen, also die Interessenten nach der Teichgröße, Tiefe, Fischbestand und oft auch nach Fotos gefragt. So haben diesen Sommer rund 100 meiner Goldfische gute neue Heime gefunden, auch wenn es 2-3 Wochen gedauert hat, bis alle Fische weg waren. Allemal besser als sie in die Tierhandlung zu geben und zu riskieren, dass sie im Aquarium oder Mini-Teich landen. Und töten oder aussetzten geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Aber natürlich ist es auch eine Lösung den Nachwuchs schon frühzeitig einzudämmen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Cool Ansaj, das macht doch Hoffnung. Finde ich auch sehr gut, dass du guckst, in welche Lebensverhältnisse die Fische kommen. Meine Hochachtung


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Augustus,
wir hatten 2 Jahre lang auch nur 1 Sonnenbarsch.
Jonny vertrug sich von vornherein gut mit den Sarasa und __ Shubunkin,
kannst Du auch auf den meisten meiner Bilder sehen... sie schwimmen
meist zusammen im Schwarm.
Butch, Sonnenbarsch Nr. 2, kam dann im vorletzten Sommer dazu,
er war noch sehr jung. Die Annäherung klappte problemlos.
Heute schwimmen alle friedlich zusammen.... okay, ab und an, 
speziell wenn ich mit den Händen ins Wasser lange.... dann kommen
die 2 angeschossen und machen ganz fürchterlich auf "dicke Hose"!
Wir haben schon manches Mal schallend gelacht!
__ Sonnenbarsche fressen übrigens auch sehr gern Froschlaich,
damit es auch da nicht zu Überpopulation am Teich kommt.


----------



## peterL (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> __ Sonnenbarsche fressen übrigens auch sehr gern Froschlaich,
> damit es auch da nicht zu Überpopulation am Teich kommt.



Gut zu wissen!


----------



## BobbyT (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hallo,
ich lese nun seit Stunden alles über Goldfischnachwuchs. In zwei Tagen habe ich 8 gefangen. Ich habe einen Abnehmer für 20 Fische. Wenn der Regen aufhört will ich es mit einer Taschenlampe versuchen. Die Fische sollen zum Licht kommen. Mal sehen.

Ansonsten möchte ich nur noch wissen, wo es den Sonnenbarsch gibt. Ca. 60 Fische kann ich sehen, ich befürchte nur, dass noch gaaaaaaanz viele Kleine, die noch nicht golden sind, am Boden sind.

... und wir hatten dem Hund das Fangen der Fische verboten (im Frühjahr, als wir noch unwissender waren)

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## maarkus (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

__ Sonnenbarsche gibt es mittlerweile leider ganz viele in unseren einheimischen Gewässern 
Zu bekommen bei fast allen Fischhändlern/Baumärkten. Nur zu dieser Jahreszeit wird es schwer werden, da die Becken in den Märkten schon geleert sind.


----------



## BobbyT (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hallo,
ich habe den Teich geleert und alle Fische sind nun in Mörtelkübeln. 
Fische zu verschenken. Wer möchte Fische? Schöne Goldfische kostenlos abzugeben in Gelsenkirchen.

In den nächsten Tagen mache ich mal Fotos. Da sind auch noch anderere Fische, außer Goldfischen.


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

wie jetzt zu diese Jahreszeit Fische umsetzen 
Zwischenlagerung in Mörtelkübeln 
Ich glaub da möchte jemand den nächsten Jahresurlaub aufn Dixi buchen 

René


----------



## BobbyT (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hi René,

siehe Deine Teichgröße und 10 Goldfische. Siehe meine Teichgröße.
Bei uns ist noch kein Frost. Es ist meistens unter 10 °C und die Fische sind kaum aktiv.
Was spricht dagegen Fische in umzusetzten, wenn sie wenig aktiv sind?

LG 
Ulrike


----------



## Finalein (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischvermehrung - Abgabe*

Hallo Ulrike,

wie Du schon schreibst, die Fische sind jetzt in der Winterruhe, da sollte man sie nicht umsetzen, weil das Stress für sie bedeutet. Kannst Du das nicht auf Frühjahr verschieben?
Wär sicher besser für die Fischlies.
Gruß Lia


----------

